# hmmm...let's see if i'm smart enough to do this...



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

http://myspace-299.vo.llnwd.net/00340/99/22/340602299_m.jpg
http://myspace-399.vo.llnwd.net/00340/99/31/340601399_m.jpg

well, i guess i'm not smart enough to post the actual picture here, but at least i can post the link, eh?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Psst...You're pretty.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Homeskooled elbows drooling Sebastian aside....."I think your pretty cute too, Cantabrica!" Turns to Sebastian, " Ha, I used her name. Whats up now?"

Peace
Homeskooled 8)


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hang on, don't I have age superiority here? First dibs for me !!

(Very pretty lady. Me like)


----------

